# CD-ROM Laufwerk brummt



## friddi (5. Juli 2003)

Tag zusammen,

'mal eine Frage: 
Ich habe letztens ein LG 52x CD-ROM Laufwerk in einen Rechner eingebaut (Compaq P166 mit 250 Watt Netzteil). In diesem Rechner fing das Laufwerk bei jeder CD fürchterlich an zu brummen, als ob die CDs Unwucht hätten. Das gleiche Phänomen hatte ich mit einem 4x4x32 NEC-Brenner im gleichen Rechner auch in einem Compaq P133. Beide Laufwerke arbeiten aber in anderen PCs einwandfrei. 

Hat einer von Euch vielleicht eine Erklärung hierfür ? Könnte es sein, daß die Netzteile unterdimensionert sind ? - wohl eher nicht bei 250 Watt.


Grüsse und viel Spass noch wünscht,

friddi


----------



## blubber (5. Juli 2003)

Hi,

schonmal geschaut, ob die Befestigungsschrauben ans Gehäuse richtig angezogen sind?

bye


----------



## Carndret (8. Juli 2003)

Kann auch komplett am Gehäuse liegen. Ich habe z.B. einen anderen PC mit einem sehr billigen Gehäuse und da brummt es auch immer. Du könntest mal versuchen ein paar zusätzliche Befestigungen anzubauen die die Vibrationen etwas anschwächen bzw. verteilen. Damit könnte es zumindest leiser werden.


----------



## Erpel (8. Juli 2003)

Eventuell kannst den brenner du seitlich mit Pappe o.Ä. polstern, ein Kumpel hat das mal gemacht


----------



## RicRom (8. Juli 2003)

Gibts nicht so extra Kunststoff Schrauben die, die Vibrationen abdämpfen ??


----------



## friddi (12. Juli 2003)

Guten Tag Leute,

was das brummende CD-ROM betrifft, habe ich alles ganz sicher fest und korrekt eingebaut. Es scheint nicht am Rechnergehäuse zu liegen, denn hier ist alles fest und stabil und die Laufwerke brummen an dem PC auch dann, wenn sie neben dem PC auf Schaumstoff liegend betrieben werden. Auch ein Umzug der Festplatte hat nichts bewirkt. Obgleich der PC ansonsten einwandfrei läuft, habe ich nun das Netzteil in Verdacht. 

Zur Zeit behelfe ich mir damit, die Drehzahl des CD-Rom runterzuregeln.

Kann man eigentlich den PC mit 2 Netzteilen betreiben, d.h. ein zweites Netzteil, an dem nur das CD-Rom hängt, geschaltet über den 220 V-Netzausgang des ersten Netzteiles ? Hat das einer von Euch einmal probiert ?

Alte Netzteile habe ich genug und ein neues, leistungsstarkes werde ich mir für den alten Compaq (ist nur 'ne Surfstation) nicht mehr zulegen.


Schönen Tag und ein kaltes Bier wünsche ich Euch noch !


friddi


----------



## Tobias K. (12. Juli 2003)

moin


Da du ein P166 benutzt nehme ich mal an das dein CD-Rom-Laufwerk auch ziemlich alt ist! Irgendwan geht alles mal kaputt oder läuft nicht mehr richtig und für den Computer sollte ein neues 20€ Laufwerk reichen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blackbox (12. Juli 2003)

*cd rom*

du kannst sicher das cd rom an einem 2. netzteil betreiben , doch einfacher ist es sich s.o. , ein neues zu kaufen,
ich würde dir ja eins schenken doch das PORTO , macht die SACHE nicht einfacher bei den preisen die cd-rom's haben
greez blackbox

PS: ich hab noch ne SCSI 2GB pladde die ist so laut da denkste du bist bei der LOVEPARADE ;-)


----------

